# Mah Photography.



## IllBeBach (Jun 11, 2010)

Here is some of my photography. I am building up my portfolio to go to art school for film and photography. I may post my film "Little Italy" sometime. I hope people can comment and critique so when the time comes that I apply for the school, I can have one kick ass portfolio lol

1.) Trumpet









2.) Time









3.) Stacks









4.) City









5.) Fire Hydrant









6.) Spectrum









7.) Enslaved









8.) Blue Luminescence









9.) Poverty









10.) Reach









11.) Greenhouse









12.) Wheel


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I really really like the city photo and I think they all stand out very well. I think you should have more scenery with the poverty photo though.


----------



## IllBeBach (Jun 11, 2010)

Nasmoe said:


> I really really like the city photo and I think they all stand out very well. I think you should have more scenery with the poverty photo though.


Yeah I was thinking that too, there is not enough in the picture, too much blank wall lol


----------



## touched (Nov 18, 2009)

The greenhouse picture is so awesome. Light + glass + black&white = <3


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

You're not using a tripod for some of these are you?

My favorite is enslaved, and I think composition wise it is one of the better ones(you've got your rule of thirds and leading line which makes it more interesting and captivating). Black and white can be overdone and I'd love to see some color shots. I think color in the poverty one(depending on the lighting) could make the shot more dramatic by possibly showing the color difference in the dirty wall, or deteriorating paint of the car etc and really giving that shot a "poverty" feel.

I see you're also doing a lot of still-life type photos. Capturing someone's or something's eyes can be extremely powerful. Perhaps you can find a model/friend to volunteer their time(PFT - pics for time i think it's called). You've got a good eye, keep shooting and hopefully keep posting some here


----------



## eicnths (Apr 24, 2010)

1. Trumpet: I think it would be more appealing if it were in color. But, I like the rustic feel of it. 
2. Time: Did you take this photo at night? This isn't one of my favorites because it looks a bit out of focus and washed out from what I think is the flash...
3. Stacks: I like how all of crayons/colored pencils are clearly defined by the shadows in the background.
4. City: I really like the way you took this. I always like pictures of buildings in cities such as this one for the amount of intricate detail and patterns of the buildings.
5. Fire Hydrant: The flowers complement the fire hydrant nicely. 
6. Spectrum: This is kinda blah, for me.
7. Enslaved: I'm a sucker for shots like this... I don't have anything bad to say.
8. Blue Luminescence: Love.
9. Poverty: Like.
10. Reach: The photo hasn't shown up for me...
11. Greenhouse: Love.
12. Wheel: Like. However I would like it more if there was more context of where the wheel is, I think...

Overall, I think you have a pretty good range of photos in here, and I hope you get into your art school of choice :happy:.


----------



## IllBeBach (Jun 11, 2010)

avalanche183 said:


> You're not using a tripod for some of these are you?
> 
> My favorite is enslaved, and I think composition wise it is one of the better ones(you've got your rule of thirds and leading line which makes it more interesting and captivating). Black and white can be overdone and I'd love to see some color shots. I think color in the poverty one(depending on the lighting) could make the shot more dramatic by possibly showing the color difference in the dirty wall, or deteriorating paint of the car etc and really giving that shot a "poverty" feel.
> 
> I see you're also doing a lot of still-life type photos. Capturing someone's or something's eyes can be extremely powerful. Perhaps you can find a model/friend to volunteer their time(PFT - pics for time i think it's called). You've got a good eye, keep shooting and hopefully keep posting some here


No, unfortunately. I don't have a tripod


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

IllBeBach said:


> No, unfortunately. I don't have a tripod


I'd recommend buying one of those. An inexpensive one will do. You don't need to buy the $50-$300 tripods with auto leveling etc. Cheap ones that are sturdy(preferably lightweight) and most importantly steady will suffice. I promise you'll see a large difference in your photography. It wasn't too hard to tell that at least half of your photos were taken without a tripod because of the lack of true sharpness. It is too hard to hold a camera steady even with a proper grip and image stabilizer enabled.


----------



## IllBeBach (Jun 11, 2010)

avalanche183 said:


> I'd recommend buying one of those. An inexpensive one will do. You don't need to buy the $50-$300 tripods with auto leveling etc. Cheap ones that are sturdy(preferably lightweight) and most importantly steady will suffice. I promise you'll see a large difference in your photography. It wasn't too hard to tell that at least half of your photos were taken without a tripod because of the lack of true sharpness. It is too hard to hold a camera steady even with a proper grip and image stabilizer enabled.


Yeah I have been wanting to get one, but the problem I have is I take my camera EVERYWHERE i go, so I need an expensive tripod that I can take places because of good durability and size/weight. I have been saving up for one I can transport well


----------

